# Fehler beim Script installation



## marko2811 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich bin in den bereich sehr neu, ich möchte eine Seite mir einrichten, habe alles von webspace bis zur Domaine, nun habe ich das Script auf den Web hochgeladen und wollte es dann wie in der beschreibung installieren, dann kommt das

*Zugriff verweigert!

Der Zugriff auf das angeforderte Objekt ist nicht möglich. Entweder kann es vom Server nicht gelesen werden oder es ist zugriffsgeschützt.

Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den Webmaster hierüber.
Error 403*

habe schon alles probiert, den webspace anbieter kontaktiert und auch wo ich das Script her habe aber nicht wirklich mir geholfen, ich hoffe das ich auf diesen weg hier hilfe bekomme


----------



## genodeftest (3. Mai 2013)

Hi
Das sieht doch sehr nach einem HTTP-Errorcode aus. Was ist das denn für ein Skript?
Und btw: Man sollte nicht einfach auf einem Web Server Code ausführen, den man nicht kennt oder versteht…


----------



## ikosaeder (7. Mai 2013)

Hast du die Rechte richtig gesetzt?


----------

